# Ways to induce AF...



## League_mama (Jul 21, 2007)

Chemically or naturally...
Here's my story--I had a m/c in October with a pg that was about 8 weeks. I've spotted off and on, had some heavy-ish bleeding at one point and passed a little bit of tissue at one point, BUT my Hcg level is STILL 48 (anything greater than 5 and you're still pg, not ovulating, etc.)







:. So...three months into the m/c and I STILL have not gotten rid of all the tissue in there probably. Dr. is monitoring every other week w/blood draw and he's not concerned...right, well, I'm 36 and I AM concerned. We want one more kid, DD is 2 and I am not concerned about the age gap I'm concerned about MY AGE. *Has anybody induced an AF, PP for example (mine came back right on schedule at 12 months PP) or for other medical reasons?* BEcause I firmly believe that if I had a strong AF instead of all this little bit of bleeding here and there I would pass the tissue and be able to MOVE ON. I am LOSING IT--technically pregnant and UNABLE to GET REALLY pregnant until this ends!!!!!!!
I know about blue cohosh and parsley, etc., but have no idea a) where to get blue cohosh; b) how to dose; and c) worry about nursing DD and effects that might have (she's still a champ nurser).
TIA!!!!!
L


----------



## ashesofyou (Apr 30, 2007)

Couldn't read and not post.

I think this concern you should bring to your doctor.

Maybe something as simple as a round of provera would work?

I have PCOS, and other than the times I have ovulated with the help of medication, provera has been necessary for me to have a period.

But with the HCG level still being so high, I don't know that provera would work....

There comes a point where waiting is just too much to handle, for all kinds of personal reasons.... I am sure that there is something your doctor can give you that will help you complete your loss. Please watch yourself closely for any signs of infection. After three months of waiting, would you and your doctor consider a DNC?

I am so sorry for your loss. many


----------



## pbjmama (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah, your doc should be able to help you out here if you ask. The only thing I can think of off hand is red raspberry leaf tea which strengthens and tones the uterus so I'm not sure if it would help...
Good luck.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm sorry for your loss









aren't you at risk for infection if you have retained tissue? I'm surprised that your dr hasn't offered a d&c or even cytotec


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

I've always heard that parsley tea would help it put. I've also heard to put a little parsley by your cirvex to help it soften. I am a nothing in your vagina kinda person so I wrapped it up in a coffee filter with some heavy string. I tried it, drank about 64 oz of tea over 3 days. nothing happened for me, but I've also heard that if you haven't ovulated it won't work, and i hadn't ovulated. But your *probably* can't hurt yourself with parsley. there really isn't any dosing with parsley. Throw some in a mason jar, add boiling water and let seep for 20 min. That may be your best bet.
Vit C as long as it is pure vit c without rosehips or anything like that, will make you menstruate. I'm not sure on the dosing but I'm pretty sure vit c is water soluble. So drink lots of water and it will make it out of your system. Plus if you only take the vit c every so often, it won't build up. I would take it for 3 days tops though. Hope that helped! there is a really good site but it is bookmarked on my home pc, i will post that later

or provera. it took a while but it did make me menstruate. (i have pcos they think







)


----------



## League_mama (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks for your thoughts! I had heard about Vit C, might give it a shot. I also drink lots of RRL tea already and have recently added red clover, vitex, and nettles to it. I have also thought about parsley, kellymom.com says watch out re: milk production but my Dr. Duke herbs book says it can be used to INCREASE milk production, so I'm not too worried. Would still love anybody's thoughts on blue cohosh.

Re: all your concerns about my situation, it is being v. carefully monitored by my doc who is a very experienced OB/GYN, and he has two other women in his practice currently who have also had slow slow declining Hcg levels due to m/c...apparently as D&Cs become less the doc's choice, they see more of these slow m/cs. Not that that helps me at all. If my levels were to stop declining, he would consider it retained tissue and probably recommend a D&C (I guess, I have no idea whether that would work, he's checked my uterus and it's back to pre-preg size so it could be such a small amount of tissue they wouldn't be able to distinguish it from regular lining, and really have to scrape and then I wouldn't have a period FOR EVER, NO THANK YOU!







) There are NO signs of infection, no smell, fever or pain, so it's just a weird anomalous m/c. But I am planning to help it along. So keep ideas coming!!!!!
L


----------

